# anyone here planning on staying single?



## Iwillbepreggo

Well i'll admit im a little bitter about life and how its turned out but I also cant imagine dating with 2 kids, work, house work, spending time with your kids and a man. Im kind of scared to let a man get close to my kids I dont think I would ever feel comfortable with that.

Every man I have ever been with has cheated on me so I dont really see the point in dating. 

I think im going to choose to be single for life just focus on my kids and work.

Anyone else?


----------



## moomin_troll

I was like this, I was scarred for life after what happened to my husband. Didn't see the point in a relationship, let alone the time to go out and actually date. 
But fast forward two 1/2 years and I met someone. 
So i would never say never, but it's not exactly a bad thing to concentrate on ur babies and work. That's a lot better than some women u hear about having countless men in their children's lives.
I also didn't like the idea at all of a man getting close to my children, they are mine! But now I actually like to see my boys being close to another person, who loves them so much


----------



## Meezerowner

Iwillbepreggo said:


> Well i'll admit im a little bitter about life and how its turned out but I also cant imagine dating with 2 kids, work, house work, spending time with your kids and a man. Im kind of scared to let a man get close to my kids I dont think I would ever feel comfortable with that.
> 
> Every man I have ever been with has cheated on me so I dont really see the point in dating.
> 
> I think im going to choose to be single for life just focus on my kids and work.
> 
> Anyone else?

I feel a bit like that too. Although I'm not deliberately choosing one thing or the other. 

I can't imagine dating again - it's been 10 years since I was single and dating. I certainly can't imagine it with my children.

I have huge trust issues now as my Ex did some pretty bad stuff and mostly I didn't know about it. So I feel my judgement is completely off.
Also I feel pretty rubbish now and that he "stole" my best years. Now I'm single in my 30's with 2 kids. Also just had to give up my career as can't afford childcare/mortgage/bills etc. So am moving in with family.

I feel I couldn't trust anyone with my kids knowing how bad people can be.

I'm happy with my own company but wish I had the dream of love that everyone else *appears* to have!


----------



## babycrazy1706

I feel similar. I've no time for a man as it would mean sacrificing time with my son and I'm not willing to do that. I hope to find someone in the future but for now I'm happy just me and elijah. Xx


----------



## teal

I'm quite happy on my own. If the right man comes along the great but if not I'm happy anyway.


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm planning on staying single for the next 3 years. Til I'm through uni. That being said if someone comes up along the way I won't not go for it! I don't fancy being single forever, I'm only 18 lol. And Isabella isn't gonna live with me forever! Plus I want more babies lol x


----------



## eudykae

Single forevs, here! I always planned to be a single mother... I don't particularly feel bitter about relationships, but I do feel pretty jaded. To be honest, while the extra money would be helpful (!), I can't actually imagine what use I'd have for a guy at this point. Fish and bicycles indeed...

Maybe someday when my baby girl is out of the house and I have time to kill again, I can take up dating as a hobby :)


----------



## CourtneyLane

I'm staying single. There's just no appeal for me with a relationship. I would like more kids though but I think I would do it a single mum via donation or something.


----------



## Dezireey

Most of the time, I don't even think about it, but I tend to think that maybe at 40, there's no point anyway in finding someone. :shrug: I think I like the 'idea' of having a partner but the reality is that I don't even make the effort, so I can't want it that much!

I can't even imagine being with anyone now that isn't kind, loving, caring, and super normal etc, I can't cope with arseholes or ego driven men anymore. I have such crap taste in men, that I worry that the next one will dupe me and I won't have a clue before its too late. 

Trying not to be bitter and hateful towards men but its difficult after what I have been through :nope: (as is probably the case with a lot of other ladies on here!) :hugs:


----------



## Meezerowner

Dezireey said:


> I can't even imagine being with anyone now that isn't kind, loving, caring, and super normal etc, I can't cope with arseholes or ego driven men anymore. I have such crap taste in men, that I worry that the next one will dupe me and I won't have a clue before its too late.

This is *exactly* what I worry about. I can't be trusted to pick one.

And the stakes are higher now cos I have to think about my children's safety/sanity/happiness too.


----------



## Rags

I'm happy single. I'm a single mum by choice and ds and I have a nice comfortably wee life. Although I'd possibly consider dating in the future I wouldn't be inviting anyone in to our home or my sons life so it would need to be a guy who understood this. I'm not looking for or wanting a husband, marrage has never been something I wished or hoped for.


----------



## sue_88

teal said:


> I'm quite happy on my own. If the right man comes along the great but if not I'm happy anyway.

Same! 

Me & my LO have a very good life and for now and as far as I can imagine we'll be very happy


----------



## lovejoy

Yes and No.

At the moment I don't feel I have anything to offer a man. I'm a single mum with two young children (1&3) and I'm not working. If I was a single career driven woman and met a man with two kids and no job, would I date him, no I'd run away.

However, by the end of the year hoping both children will be in pre-school, I planned to launch my own website selling my handmade goods and go back to college, fingers crossed it's this year if not defo next. I have to wait to see if my babygirl be offered the 2 year old place at pre school, as it's very new in my area and her birthday is just before sept, so not sure. 

Anyway, once I'm up and running I'd consider it, but then again I'll have no time with kids,school and job. I have no plans to date and can't be bothered to go through a string of rubbish men to find a good one, not the message I want to teach my kids.

I'm happy and my kids are happy,but I don't want to be single forever either it's a catch 22. Hoping I've find a great man first time, everything will fit in to place,get married and live happily ever after.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Never say never but yeah, I've been single almost three years now after I left my ex and I've not really bothered trying to find anyone and I have to say I don't really feel like I'm missing out, I'm quite happy being single. To be honest when I'm not at work I just want to see LO's and see friends so I always use the excuse I don't have time to meet someone or anything, although deep down I am kinda scared to meet someone and let someone in like that again after my ex.


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

I'm planning on remaining single (and have turned several fiends down already, while preggo with my ex's baby still ugh).

Beyond being extremely jaded by men in general, I don't have the time (I definitely am not going to go out of my way to invest into a man [GAH none have deserved such from me thus far] --- I'd much rather invest into my children and myself).

If I meet someone I resonate with down the road, I might explore it but keep such at arm's length for quite awhile. I've no interest in repeating any of my mistakes and no desire to risk my emotional health for what could only be generic things to me. 

I'm still not over my recent ex as well (and foresee it sadly taking a few good years to mend from that relationship, if I ever fully can heh).


----------



## SophiasMummy

Ive purposely stayed single since I was pregnant with LO and broke up with FOB so have been single for 4 years, my friends (who all have OHs) constantly tell me I must be super mum as I don't have any family help with LO and also have a dog so do it all myself, kept LO at home until jan this year when she started at a childminder and was meant to start my OU business degree in feb but now found out we're being evicted (landlords an a**hole) so that's on the back burner until we find another home and are settled. as far as im concerned I just don't have time for a relationship, I'm happy to stay single until I've done my degree and got the job I want but I'm not closed off from a relationship if the right person came along (im talking the perfect person you know good job, loves children and animals etc), I'm definitely not looking for one though despite my friend being obsessed with getting me a boyfriend. I have to say I'm the only one of my mummy friends not in a relationship yet my child is the happiest child out of everyone and I put that down to the fact she's never experienced tension and arguing between partners etc like all my friends LOs do


----------



## louandivy

I was perfectly happy being single after me and OH split last July, in fact.I actively didn't want to get involved in anything committed. However I accidentally met.and fell in love with someone a few months ago, oops :haha:


----------



## pillarbox_red

I'm staying single!!

I like the idea of meeting someone, and having someone but i just don't have the time or energy.

I work 4 days a week and LO is only at his dads one day/night every two weeks and i like that time to myself to clean and just relax, not to spend my only free time entertaining some man!

I very rarely have a week night free, unless i got a babysitter, but LO doesn't go to bed til 8ish and i can't be arsed to do anything after that time :haha: 
If i were to meet someone i wouldn't want them around LO for a while so it just wouldn't work as there is just no free time to get to know someone.


----------

